# Good IK runs on Clear Creek and the Blue?



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Both runs on the Blue are good ducky runs.The upper is a little more exciting with some play waves and one III+/IV- type rapid and simple logistics.There was a recent post about wood.

Clear Creek's only 2\3 run is the Idaho Spgs.town run.The book says 3+ ,maybe in spots at high water,it was a standard beginner run 10-15 years ago.There is a class 2 section between 119 and the put in for Black Rock,might be fun high.Don't miss the takeout.Someone said there are new play waves on this stretch..At low/med flows the three class 4 runs are more 4 -'ish.Dumont would be the most swimmer friendly and least boat abusive,Through town has some 2-3. a few harder drops ,a lot of flat ,and manmade hazzards.Bike scout it.

You might look at the Eagle,Boulder Creek town run,Foxton,So.Platte(Deckers,Waterton, or town run ),or lower NSV.You can tailor a 2-3 run or slightly harder on most/all of those.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Boulder Creek is fun and probably fit your needs at current levels, but won't be for much longer as it is getting pretty low.

The Idahoe Springs run is pretty fun at lower flows. Ran it last year at 350 and would say it's the kind of run you are looking for.


----------



## Murky Depths (Jun 21, 2013)

*Perfect*

Thanks for the advice. I am going to give the Boulder run a go since it is getting low. I like the idea of the Blue and will squeeze it in early next week as well.
-Murky


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

I kayaked with an IKer from Lawson all the way to Idaho Springs. The water was around 300ish maybe (I can't remember exactly but it was on the low side). The lawson section is def a 3/4 at those levels if only for swim potential. Dumont down, at those levels, is quite easy to handle in an IK but again, it's on the hard side of 3. Dumont is really easy to scout so you can check it out and add it onto the top of the Idaho Springs town run. Other than that, foxton would be a good choice.


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

Wife and I regularly run the Idaho Springs town section (Chicago Creek to Kermit's) when the flow is up.

Quite mellow at 500 or less. Still pretty mellow at 700. Above 950, some of the waves/holes do get pretty big....which is my preferred level. I'd still call it class III even then.


----------

